# Outboard low water pickups - thoughts - mods



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello team.

I've seen a couple of vids recently of low water pickups on the bottom of the LU on outboards recently. The most recent being Dustin's widowmaker.

It got me thinking maybe I should share my own take on this as my solution hasn't shown up yet. So potentially someone has been down this road I'm on and can spot some errors in my system.

My system came about as a result of picking up sea grass on the lower unit after a decent SW blow. Sometimes grass would just set the over temp alarm on until I cleared the grass. The last time however I picked up sand or shell and when I tore the LU down to check the impeller it was worn. Worn enough to effect my pressure (down to 10psi) My outboard is a Yamaha 90 2 stroke.

On my skiff I have taken out all the live well plumbing. I fly fish, dont need it. I left in the thru hull intake however. My initial thought was to use the intake for a wash down hose.

Then I hooked my "washdown" hose into the water inlet on the outboard that is normally used to flush the engine and walla, I dont need the LU in the water at all when the pump is running.

Pics below. 

I have the old Livewell pump switched at the dash. I turn the intake valve on, hit the switch and water gets pumped through the outboard.

I was wondering if the pressure of the impeller on the LU would overcome the pump pressure. I cant tell if that is the case. I know if the impeller gets damaged while I am out, this will get me home.

Anyone see any issues with doing this? Thoughts?


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Where does your livewell pump pickup water from? Will it get water at speed? (Mine will not..... it's rear- facing on the transom and lifts clear of the flow of water once im on plane)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That most recent video is not Dustin Huff’s widow maker, it’s an Islamorada 21 with a 115 ProXS here in Texas that I installed my system on. The patent is in the works and I will be at the Houston Fishing Show with it Saturday at the Chittum booth with Hal and Stephen.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CNqCbzSpW9_/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you try to run that engine on plane it’s going to overheat. That hose is for flushing the power head and the water pump won’t be pumping water, it will be sucking air from the lower unit intakes unless you block them off.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

From what I've read, you're never supposed to run your motor while just getting water via the upper flush hose connection. Some say it's okay at idle or for a minute or two, but most agree you're supposed to use muffs on the lower intakes whenever running your motor out of the water. So as Mac said above, I wouldn't recommend running your boat from the connection you show. Mac's "Zephyr Cove" system ports the water directly into the lower unit and impeller where it belongs for normal running and proper cooling.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Is a bilge pump capable of creating pressure?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Is a bilge pump capable of creating pressure?


This is a trick question. Here is your answer in the second paragraph.


“A hydraulic pump converts mechanical energy into hydraulic energy. When a hydraulic pump operates, it performs two functions. First, its mechanical action creates a vacuum at the pump inlet which allows atmospheric pressure to force liquid from the reservoir into the inlet line to the pump. Second, its mechanical action delivers this liquid to the pump outlet and forces it into the hydraulic system.

A pump produces liquid movement or flow: it does not generate pressure. It produces the flow necessary for the development of pressure which is a function of resistance to fluid flow in the system. For example, the pressure of the fluid at the pump outlet is zero for a pump not connected to a system (load). Further, for a pump delivering into a system, the pressure will rise only to the level necessary to overcome the resistance of the load.”


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Operating your engine with the flushing unplugged will damage your engine, it will definitely overheat. That flushing port will not cool the engine if it's running and you have water from a bilge pump running. The manual says: water pump may be damaged and severe damage from overheating may occur. Its on the manual.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Loogie said:


> Operating your engine with the flushing unplugged will damage your engine, it will definitely overheat. That flushing port will not cool the engine if it's running and you have water from a bilge pump running. The manual says: water pump may be damaged and severe damage from overheating may occur. Its on the manual.


The manual is only partially correct.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks all the replies while I have been asleep.



NealXB2003 said:


> Where does your livewell pump pickup water from? Will it get water at speed? (Mine will not..... it's rear- facing on the transom and lifts clear of the flow of water once im on plane)


 Through hull facing forward. It produces a far amount of pressure without the pump when running. Issue is it doesn't produce any really when going slow. With negated my thoughts around using the system without the pump to get home if the impeller failed. So I added the pump.

Good insight's Smackdaddy53 Would love to make the Houston Fishing show but I am around 7,470.82 miles away. Love your work.

Think I will leave this as just a get home in an emergency scenario fix. It worked when I tested it at low speed to get home. 

If I ever pick up a spare LU I will make some serious mods.

Thanks again. Nga mihi.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

On old race boat we did this, through hull bronze pick up, ( no electric pump) hose to inboard style sea strainer, hose exits splash well and ran down midsection to gear case. Gear case was drilled and taped at base of water pump (look up bobs machine shop nose cone kit) and water feeds factory outboard water pump. You Will need to block off most of the factory water intake holes, weld , epoxy, or drill tap screw. A few must remain open to keep pump primed for low speed(I left top 2 per side on a 2.5 merc with torque master) this will be critical , watch water psi


----------



## Omar_Guillen (Mar 14, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That most recent video is not Dustin Huff’s widow maker, it’s an Islamorada 21 with a 115 ProXS here in Texas that I installed my system on. The patent is in the works and I will be at the Houston Fishing Show with it Saturday at the Chittum booth with Hal and Stephen.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CNqCbzSpW9_/


So is this available to purchase now?


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Tigweld said:


> On old race boat we did this, through hull bronze pick up, ( no electric pump) hose to inboard style sea strainer, hose exits splash well and ran down midsection to gear case. Gear case was drilled and taped at base of water pump (look up bobs machine shop nose cone kit) and water feeds factory outboard water pump. You Will need to block off most of the factory water intake holes, weld , epoxy, or drill tap screw. A few must remain open to keep pump primed for low speed(I left top 2 per side on a 2.5 merc with torque master) this will be critical , watch water psi


Thanks for this reply.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Omar_Guillen said:


> So is this available to purchase now?


I don’t sell kits. I’ll install a “prototype” if your rig is right for it. PM me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tigweld said:


> On old race boat we did this, through hull bronze pick up, ( no electric pump) hose to inboard style sea strainer, hose exits splash well and ran down midsection to gear case. Gear case was drilled and taped at base of water pump (look up bobs machine shop nose cone kit) and water feeds factory outboard water pump. You Will need to block off most of the factory water intake holes, weld , epoxy, or drill tap screw. A few must remain open to keep pump primed for low speed(I left top 2 per side on a 2.5 merc with torque master) this will be critical , watch water psi


Were you on Scream and Fly?


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Big Texas 10/4


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

I suggest pulling the drain plug and letting water into the boat. Then using the bilge to pump water into the motor. If you use the bilge and live well pump with a check valve to keep the pressure up, you should be good. I'm just joking, of course. However, a patent on a solution to low water pickup would be very cool.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

loganlogan said:


> However, a patent on a solution to low water pickup would be very cool.


Working on it.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

This is what we call "low water pickups" 'round here..... but may not work for the grass you guys run in


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NealXB2003 said:


> This is what we call "low water pickups" 'round here..... but may not work for the grass you guys run in
> 
> View attachment 172616


Mine runs higher...sorry had to insert my sarcasm. But it really does.
You aren’t going to run that lower unit around on a fishing boat all day. That’s like driving a drag racer to work in city traffic.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mine runs higher...sorry had to insert my sarcasm. But it really does.
> You aren’t going to run that lower unit around on a fishing boat all day. That’s like driving a drag racer to work in city traffic.


I have no doubt yours runs higher. I posted that more out of sarcasm, too. That's a torquemaster with a titus cone. Im running a modified sportmaster now. They're within 1-2 mph of each other. The torquemaster/ titus cone handles better than a stock sportmaster. Worked sportmaster is too close to call. But the sport master is less maintenance (cone is cast in instead of welded on - no putty to chip/fill/sand). But absolutely ran on a fishing boat..... just a different kind of water. 

Mine will hold pressure till about 2" over pad..... but ideal prop height at WOT is no more than 1/2" over. Or you might go for a swim. 

Only thing I can say without a doubt is mines faster 😂


----------



## KWGator (Apr 22, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Working on it.


I know a good IP attorney if you need one. His firm is located in Florida but he represents clients all over. Just let me know if you need his name.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NealXB2003 said:


> I have no doubt yours runs higher. I posted that more out of sarcasm, too. That's a torquemaster with a titus cone. Im running a modified sportmaster now. They're within 1-2 mph of each other. The torquemaster/ titus cone handles better than a stock sportmaster. Worked sportmaster is too close to call. But the sport master is less maintenance (cone is cast in instead of welded on - no putty to chip/fill/sand). But absolutely ran on a fishing boat..... just a different kind of water.
> 
> Mine will hold pressure till about 2" over pad..... but ideal prop height at WOT is no more than 1/2" over. Or you might go for a swim.
> 
> Only thing I can say without a doubt is mines faster 😂


I love these designs, very impressive.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mine runs higher...sorry had to insert my sarcasm. But it really does.
> You aren’t going to run that lower unit around on a fishing boat all day. That’s like driving a drag racer to work in city traffic.


And it picks up Zero grass. Believe it.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

NealXB2003 said:


> Where does your livewell pump pickup water from? Will it get water at speed? (Mine will not..... it's rear- facing on the transom and lifts clear of the flow of water once im on plane)


This may help. Standard bronze water pickup. Faces forward, starboard side.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That most recent video is not Dustin Huff’s widow maker, it’s an Islamorada 21 with a 115 ProXS here in Texas that I installed my system on. The patent is in the works and I will be at the Houston Fishing Show with it Saturday at the Chittum booth with Hal and Stephen.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CNqCbzSpW9_/


I can finally officially say my pickup system is patent pending and the full patent is in the approval process. Come check it out at the Chittum booth at the Houston Fishing Show held at the George R Brown Convention Center next week beginning Wednesday. I will be there Saturday working the booth with Hal and Stephen to discuss the system and hand out business cards if any of you want to come out.


----------

